

Ask PG: What like the original YC SFP exists today? - newsfp

Keeping this short, so that I actually stand a chance of a response. :)<p>I know YC was originally started as a "summer founders program" for college students, but it seems to mostly fund startups that are run by people that are much more experienced now.<p>What would you recommend that someone in college (or a year or two out) do to start a startup today? And is YC still interested in hearing from student hackers who've built a demo but know little to nothing about starting a business?
======
pg
YC itself. We still fund young founders if they're good. And even in the first
batch a lot of the applicants turned out to be people who had already
graduated.

